# military



## garyb (Nov 14, 2010)

can military become a freemason? was sondering since we do get moved around and deployed.... how would that work? what do i have to do to join also?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2010)

garyb said:


> can military become a freemason? was sondering since we do get moved around and deployed.... how would that work? what do i have to do to join also?


 
Absolutely! Last year a candidate was shipping out to Iraq and received special dispensation to have all 3 degrees conferred on him. By the end of the day, he was a Master Mason. Once he get's back, he'll have to do his proficiency just like everyone else.

Now, another option is Prince Hall Freemasonry. The majority of "military" aka overseas Lodges are PHA.


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 15, 2010)

Gary B don't quote me on this but you have a few lodges in that area, I say the earlier part cause it has been years since I have been through EL Paso but Im sure those lodges still remain they were quite active and pretty full of members. A mainstream and a couple Prince Hall Lodges, most military guys join the PHA because of the fact that everywhere in the world that the military will send you there is a PHA lodge present, I have been to many of these places and have always visited a lodge in such areas.


----------



## garyb (Nov 16, 2010)

bro whalon, thank you so much, i will look at the pha


----------



## jack357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gary,

There are two Prince Hall Lodges in El Paso. Sunset Lodge # 76 and Pride of the West # 53. you can look up contact info for them on the MWPHGLoTX website (http://www.mwphglotx.org/). Sunset lodge # 76 is where I began my Masonic journey, either way Both lodges are good groups of Brothers. Good luck on your journey. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bro Whalon (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings Bro Jack I started my journey there as well in Pride of the West #53 many many years ago.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out this website

http://forums.military.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/1350075960001

We have a discussion group for military Freemasons. ANYONE can participate, active duty, veterans, national guard, retired, or ANYONE interested in Military Freemasonry. Please join us.

see

http://www.masonicworld.com/education/files/mar05/military_and_freemasonry.htm

http://scottishrite.org/web/journal-files/Issues/Dec03/military.htm


----------



## garyb (Nov 18, 2010)

thank you eveyone for all the links you have posted.. i am currently looking at them as we speak... lots of great info in these links..


----------



## Brother Scott (Nov 18, 2010)

garyb said:
			
		

> thank you eveyone for all the links you have posted.. i am currently looking at them as we speak... lots of great info in these links..



Gary B, 
  In El Paso we have Both lodges, I belong to Wallace Houghston Lodge 1393 located at  5502 Hondo Pass we meet Mondays and Tuesdays everyones welcome to visit.  I recommend checking out both lodges Prince Hall and George Washington (Blue Lodge), that way you can decide which is right for you, all we can do is give you our oppinions but Id recommed doing your research then decide


----------



## garyb (Nov 18, 2010)

bro scott, i just got that address for hondo pass...do military mmbers go there??


----------



## Brother Scott (Nov 19, 2010)

garyb said:
			
		

> bro scott, i just got that address for hondo pass...do military mmbers go there??



Yes we have AD, Retired, Proir service and Reserve.  I myself am an Air Force vet and the only one in the Army Reserves, we have Army, Air Force, and Navy I havent heard of any Marines yet.  Army is the most obvious.  You are more than welcome to come by and visit with us Mondays and Tuesdays  1800- around 2130 or so depending on what we are doing that night. You and your friends and family are welcome to come by and see us and what we are all about and if you ( your family and friends too) are interested in joining the lodge


----------



## NickGarner (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to echo what Brother Scott said. I would recommend visiting both Prince Hall and mainstream lodges and joining where you feel most comfortable. Brothers in the military, in my 20 years experience, are not predominately Prince Hall or Mainstream but are pretty evenly split. The difference being that our Prince Hall Brethren seem to be a little more visible. Either way you decide to go I wish you well in your quest for light in Masonry.

As a member of Wallace Hughtson Lodge in El Paso as well, I would like to welcome you to come by at the times Brother Scott posted. 

Also the Masonic Activities Center is on Macgruder street right outside the back gate of Fort Bliss at the end of J.E.B. Stuart. At least three different Lodges meet there.

One of the key tenets of Masonry is "It is the internal, not the external qualifications, that recommend a man be made a Mason"


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 20, 2010)

garyb said:


> can military become a freemason?


 
Yes, they can some of the first lodges formed were military lodges.


----------



## garyb (Nov 20, 2010)

bro nick and bro scott, thanks again...i will try and get there this monday.


----------

